# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ambasada greke në Tiranë

## Dj-GabrieL

*Kerkoje nje nr tel te ambasades Gr ne Tr per te aplikuar per vize.
Sipas rregullores se fundit qe ka nxierr ky shtet,duhet te tel aty dhe me pas te japesh disa info qe ata kerkojne & me pas te lene takim per te dhen intervisten.

Lutem,nqs dikush ka info te sakte,ta paraqis ne kete teme megjith nje nr tel egzistues pran kesaj ambasade.

Ju flm!*

----------


## Flori

*Kerko Ketu*

AMBASADA E REPUBLIKES GREKE

Rr. “Frederik Shiroka”  No. 3,  Tirana
Tel: +355 (4) 223959 /247897
Fax: +355 (4) 235224 /234140
E-mail: gremb.tir@mfa.gr

Ose 

Ambasada Greke

Rr.“Frederik Shiroka” nr 3, Tirane
Web: http://www.greekembassy.al
E-Mail: grembtir@albnet.net
Tel: 22 39 59 ; Fax. 23 44 43


http://www.aidharmonisation.org.al/?...&gj=al&kid=118
http://www.informacioni.com/ambasadat.html

----------


## E=mc²

Keto numra jan te sekretaris, po asnjeher nuk te japin pergjigje apo te ndihmojne. Nese kerkon ndihme te adresojne ne nje numer 0900 qe te gri nga leket njeher, te ha nja 5 karta pa te japesh te gjitha te dhenat. Ka raste ndonjeher qe dhe ta len linjen hapur dhe te thon prit te vij shefi te te jap nje pergjigje te sakt. E mira te mirave eshte te shkosh prane deges qe eshte ne Tirane dhe te informohesh me gjeresisht pasi me telefon po deshe te harxhosh lek dhe i ke te teperta bjeri numrit qe do te adresojne sekretaret. Une e kam hequr vete ne kurriz dhe me zi e mora qe i kisha te gjitha ne rregull dhe me garanci , qe isha me shum per seminar dhe nje jave pushime. Shpresoje ta marresh pasi kohet e fundit i kan refuzuar vizat me kete ligjin e ri qe kan vene per Shqiptaret.

----------


## oliinter

shkoni mer aplikoni ne ndonej ambasade tjeter per shengen cfare merreni me greket!

Une e kam te zgjidhur marr gjithmon vize gjermane shengen 6 mujore multi pa probleme.  pse duhet te merresh pikerisht me greket????

----------


## Bl3ri

Po keto do te bejn pune ?

Tel. +355 4 234290
Fax +355 4 234443

ose !

Greece Embassy , Albania

Rruga Frederik Shiroka
Tirana
Albania
Phone:
+355-42-74669
+355-42-74668
+355-42-74670 
Fax:
+355-42-34140
Email:
gremb.tir@mfa.gr
Website URL:
www.greekembassy.al



Greece Consulate General , Albania

Pazari I Vjeter
Gjirokaster
Albania
Phone:
+355-846-3804
+355-846-3091
+355-846-2010 
Fax:
+355846-2011
Email:
grgencon.arg@mfa.gr



Greece Consulate General , Albania

Pavllo Katro 4
Korce
Albania
Phone:
+355-82-51904
+355-82-45731
+355-82-45732 
Fax:
+355-82-45052

----------


## King_Arthur

*degjoni nese do ta ndihmoje njeri eshte nje numer me 0900 po une se mbaj mend nese ja gjen njeri le ta postoje se me kete numrin duhet te kontaktoje qe te leri diten e intervistes*

----------


## Bl3ri

> *degjoni nese do ta ndihmoje njeri eshte nje numer me 0900 po une se mbaj mend nese ja gjen njeri le ta postoje se me kete numrin duhet te kontaktoje qe te leri diten e intervistes*


Po po eshte e vertet por smunda te siguroj ate nr , pasi ne nje forum tjeter nje anetare kishte nevoje per keto numra dhe me ne fund kishte arritur te siguroj por nuk ka postuar nr qe kishte gjetur, nese do mund ta siguroj do e postoj ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

po ambasada greke ne Prishtin ku ndodhet kjo din kush te tregon, smunda t gjen ne intenet.
flm

----------


## Albmaster

> po ambasada greke ne Prishtin ku ndodhet kjo din kush te tregon, smunda t gjen ne intenet.
> flm



E dashur ju rikujtoj se Greqia nuk ka mardhenie diplomatike dhe automatikisht ne Kosove trupi diplomatik dhe zyrat konsullore ne kosove nuk jane operative...


Albmaster

----------


## Dorontina

jan jan me kan then qe jan per ate mendova qe e gjej ne internet por jo nuk gjeta asgje.
me kan then qe kan marr viza ne ambasade greke per pushime ne greqi .nuk kam pyet mir me kan then diku te spitali ndodhet .

----------


## geezer

kam ndegjuar se shteti grek  leshon viza shum leht  per Kosovaret   kam shum te aferm  qe kan marrur viza edhe spe asnjeri nuk jan te interesuar te shkojn ne greqi

----------

